# Certified Revenue Cycle Representative/CPC student



## bronzebmua@gmail.com

Current CPC student in Atlanta, GA seeking entry coding position. 12 years Medical Billing and Coding experience. HFMA Certified Revenue Cycle Representative. Resume follows:

AMYETTE L. BRIDGES, CRCR 
(678) 557-2586 
bronzebmua@gmail.com

Professional Profile

Amyette Bridges, Certified Revenue Cycle Representative specializing in Medical Billing and A/R Collections. Experienced professional with over 12 years’ experience of medical claims and accounts receivable. Her responsibilities have included UB-04 and CMS-1500 claims filing, timely submission and follow up, appeals, resolving denials and credit balances, claim edits, coding and medical records review.  Amyette meets and exceed departmental goals of 95% QA and Production accuracy. One of her greatest strengths is handling change in a busy and changing revenue cycle environment.


EXPERIENCE:​       Milton Hall Surgical Associates
                                   December 2015- Present
                                    Accounts Receivable Specialist

• Certified Revenue Cycle Representative responsible for back end operations with growing ENT practice.
• Consistent with the follow-up of aging accounts.
• Knowledgeable of all major payers including government and non-government.
• Assist Director with projects using key performance indicators.
• Utilize Nextgen and Navicure to document findings and bill professional claims.
• Assist with new hire training in Revenue Cycle Department and assist Payment Posting Lead with
additional projects.
• Responsible for responding to patient billing inquires, updating patient insurance and filing new claims, denials, appeals and medical records associated with denials.
• Highly experienced with reviewing and working high and low dollar balances, credit balances, rejections, charge posting transactions, ERA's, financial management and accounts receivable aging analysis.


        United Health Group/Optum 360
​​         March 2014- October 2015
​                       Reimbursement Specialist/Accounts Receivable
• Proactively identify Medicaid denials on UB-04 and CMS 1500 using accounting systems, billing
systems and web portals. Knowledgeable of State Medicaid program guidelines.
• Direct contact with payers to overturn denials and process of insurance claims.
• Submit payer specific documents to resolve denials via appeal process such as Medical Records, proof of untimely filing.
• Review, audit and research unapplied posting to patient accounts.
• Provide support to Team and Department Management along with tasks as directed by
management.
• Trained system environment in EFR, EFR6, Emedon, Cetrix, SMS, AS400, Cirius, Misys, Cerner,
Epremis, McKesson, STAR, HP, SSI, Artiva, HIE, TrimsNet, HOST, DDE, Optum Cloud, Invision 
SMS, Revenue Cycle Pro, Encoder Pro.




​​        
​​             Grady Health System- (Nationwide Recovery Service)
​​​May 2013- March 2014
​​​Vendor Liaison
• On site Vendor Liaison for Bad Debt Agency
• Work emails between client and agency to resolve bad debt accounts.
• Update patients insurance coverage and request rebill including (WMC and MVA)
• Follow up on status of billed claims (overturn denials).
• Work Spreadsheets on daily basis.
• Submit Bankruptcy and Death Certificate Write offs.
• Other duties as assigned, Charity review.
• EPIC, EPREMIS



 ERMI, Inc., Atlanta, GA
​​             March 2013- May 2013
​                          TEMP-  DME Medical Collections
• Ancillary follow-up with Blue Cross Blue Shield for several states. Extensive contact to
insurance payers to ensure provider has been paid based on non-contract.
• Bill patient balance.
• Aging Reports and other Collections Projects.
• Correspondence review, claim denials, work to resolve denial issues.


                             Health Care Corporation of America (HCA)- PAS ATLANTA Norcross, GA
​​​March 2007- August 2012
​​Medical Government Denial Analyst/Government Collector/Compliance
• Completed accounts actions using HOST, CWF, SSI, DEI, MEDITECH, ARTIVA, RCOM, SYNERGY, MDX and SELFPAY TOOL along with other systems for Medicaid and Medicare assigned accounts where documentation of actions were entered and account stepped to next follow-up date.
• Follow-up on appeals via web using provider resources for CMS, PGBA, HP, QIO, Medi-Cal and other numerous payers.
• Overturn denials by working assigned facilities dispositions ranging from billing, appeals, medical records, possible payments, recoups, and unworked accounts according to out of compliance for Medicaid and Medicare.
• Appeal accounts with medical records and supporting documentation to overturn denials for numerous payers including GA, SC, NV, CA, AZ, AK and OOS Medicaid payers.
• Advanced Skills in level of Appeal Determinations, DMA forms and Data-Entry Correction Forms.
• Account Representative for assigned facilities using company software Artiva and DET to correspond with numerous Facility Queue(s) for updates of notes for account completion.
• Previous positions within company include Collector for SC Medicaid and Late Charge Biller/Collector for GA & SC Medicaid.
• Collections follow-up on aged accounts

MEDICAL RESOURCE MANAGEMENT, L.L.C. Norcross, GA
                                           November 2005- March 2007
Medical Billing Specialist/ Patient Account Representative
• Responsible for several accounts of physician billing and collections (follow-up) on CMS 1500 claims.
• Specialties range from Primary Care Physicians, Pediatrics, Cardiology, Podiatry, Rehabilitation and Rheumatology.
• Duties included charge entry; follow up, unpaid reports, (A/R) delinquent accounts and collection accounts.  Submitted claims through EDI system.
• Capability of reviewing claim status on line, by phone and ERA. Assist patients by phone with account questions.

AMERISUITES @ STONECREST Lithonia, GA
July 2003- August 2007
Hospitality Guest Services/Night Auditor
• Greet guests upon check in and out, book reservations by phone (switchboard), walk-ins, or fax.
• Assist customers with general questions regarding hotel and amenities.
• Previous night auditor, duties included break down of all work performed during business day into batches, transmission electronically of all credit transactions through MSI, accuracy of daily activity reports which included cash, credit, paid-outs, miscellaneous, taxes, and room charges.

REDAN HAIRSTON PEDIATRICS & ADULT MEDICINE Stone Mountain, GA
​​​March 2004- July 2005
​​​Medical Billing Specialist
• Data entry of charges, payment posting, resolved denials from
• EOB's, accuracy of coding for the highest reimbursement,  
• Insurance verification, A/R collections, scheduled appointments,
• Obtained pre-certifications, (front desk) checked patients in and out, co-payment collection, medical records filing, referrals, and other billing projects.
• Specialty billing with GA Medicaid and CMO's including: WellCare, Peach State Health Plan and Amerigroup.


EDUCATION:​
 AAPC 2016 Physician Coding for CPC Certification Course
March 2016

Certified Revenue Cycle Representative (CRCR), December 2015 
 Health Financial Management Association (HFMA)

Georgia Perimeter College, Dunwoody, GA
Health Information Management, January 2015- Present

Empire Beauty School, Dunwoody, GA
Cosmetology, January 2011- July 2012

Proway Hair School, Stone Mountain, GA
Cosmetology, Aug 2009- April 2010

Georgia Medical Institute, Atlanta, GA
MEDICAL INSURANCE BILLING & CODING, March 2004

Northeastern Technical College, Cheraw, SC
OFFICE PROCEDURES & TECHNOLOGY, September 2002

Marlboro County High School, Bennettsville, SC
GENERAL STUDIES COLLEGE & TECH PREP, May 1999


References are available upon request


----------

